# Please help! (Canon 50D SLR)



## minhftw (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi, I am trying to sell my Canon 50d SLR. Comes with a battery grip and Lowepro camera bag. I bought this camera off of a friend that barely used it. Now I'm trying to sell it. The reason why I'm trying to sell it cause I'm far to busy with class and work to have time to take pictures, so i thought i might as well sell it to someone that could benefit from it. My question to you guys is how much can i sell the camera for? Comes with a standard lens (EF 28-135mm f/ 3.5-5.6 IS USM standard zoom). Also the actuation on it is around 3450. Please help !


----------



## MazV-L (Jun 4, 2012)

I suggest you have a look on Ebay to see the average price they're selling for.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 10, 2012)

I sold my 50d body only for about $600 CAD back in March of this year.


----------

